# [SOLVED] Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

as the title. Now it wont start. just a black screen. have tried plug into hdmi,dvi have not try the mini hdmi port. 
Now trying to unload the Bios battery and restory the Bios. 
Anyone has the same problem? How did u solved it ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*

How exactly was the Bios accidentally downgraded?
Did the Bios version change complete successfully?
If you can't revert to a Bios version that works the Mobo is probably trashed.


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



Tyree said:


> How exactly was the Bios accidentally downgraded?
> Did the Bios version change complete successfully?
> If you can't revert to a Bios version that works the Mobo is probably trashed.


Got my new computer recently. Reinstall the system. download the new driver from Dell's web. Install the Bios driver (did not notice the default bios driver version is higher than the one that I download). Restart. Black. I guess that means it was not successful

I am not sure whether I recovery the Bios in the right way. There are many edition of how to restore the Bios. 

I feel I am dead inside... What can I do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



> Got my new computer recently.


Contact Dell. They will need to replace the motherboard under warrenty.


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Contact Dell. They will need to replace the motherboard under warrenty.


... dead inside... over and over again...

Is this for sure the mobo has trashed?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*

To us it seems that you updated the BIOS incorrectly.

Next time leave the BIOS alone. It should never need a upgrade or downgrade.

If your laptop is new it will most likely be under warrenty. Contact Dell and they should fix it for free. Tell them that they posted the wrong BIOS for your computer and you updated to it.


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Contact Dell. They will need to replace the motherboard under warrenty.


ok... tell them that they posted wrong bios version and I update it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*

Yes due to the messed up BIOS.

You could try to clear the CMOS but I doubt anything will come of it.

Take out the battery and power cable. Press and hold the power button for 45 seconds. Then put the battery in and then the power cable. Try to boot the computer.


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes due to the messed up BIOS.
> 
> You could try to clear the CMOS but I doubt anything will come of it.
> 
> Take out the battery and power cable. Press and hold the power button for 45 seconds. Then put the battery in and then the power cable. Try to boot the computer.


Ok. About the hold power button for 45 secs, u mean without any power supply(both the CMOS battery and the power cable), I press the power button?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*

Im sorry I though you were on a laptop.

Unplug the computer power cable from the back. Then take out the CMOS battery. Leave it for 45 seconds. See if that helps. I doubt it will have any effect.


----------



## edgewolf (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Im sorry I though you were on a laptop.
> 
> Unplug the computer power cable from the back. Then take out the CMOS battery. Leave it for 45 seconds. See if that helps. I doubt it will have any effect.


 
:frown::frown::frown:
Already done...for many times...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Alienware X51 accidentally downgrade the Bios*

Then once again. You'll need to contact Dell.

Please mark this thread as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools at the top.


----------

